
Dat: powerful data sharing from your desktop - andrewaylett
https://datproject.org/
======
andrewaylett
Found this linked to from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14990716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14990716)
and it seems really interesting, but as I've not heard about it before I'm
really interested in hearing others' experiences using it.

